# Feeders



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

ok so is there any reason not no use em frequently along with a quality pellet if you breed your own


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Some people believe this is cruel. Also depends on the fish. Goldfish are quite unhealthy as they are rich in fats. There's really no point in using feeders. A high quality pellet along with other foods as occasional treats is all you need.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I completely agree that we do not â€œneedâ€


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

I could not agree with the Nutcase more. I would try not to use cold water fish as feeders as there is a higher fat content in these, which over time can lead to health problems for your Oscar. If you purchase feeders, it's best to quarantine them to ensure maximum health. I also feed my feeders just prior to adding them to the big tank. It's just an extra method of adding nutrition to your Oscar's snack.


----------

